# Location de films sur iTunes



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Si je loue un film en HD sur iTunes et que je n'ai qu'un iPad 2, est-ce que la qualité sera quand même meilleure que si je le loue en sd ?


----------



## Cédric74 (3 Avril 2012)

Non la SD c'est mieux, d'où son nom.:rateau:


----------

